# Mezclador mono-stereo



## dyc666 (Dic 11, 2009)

Saludos, mirad escribo porque estoy buscando un mezclador sencillo de una entrada mono y otra stereo, la mono para una guitarra y la otra para mp3, el amplificador es el pcb de construya su videorockola con el stk4182II, he estado buscando por ahi y encuentro mezcladores mas completos pero nada tan simple como lo que yo quiiero, solo mezclar las dos lineas sin volumen y sin nada, un mezclador stereo-stereo tambien me  valdria ya que el multiefectos de la guitarra es stereo, una duda q tengo es si valdria solo con conectar dos jacks stereo en paralelo a la entrada, no se ya me decis si es una burrada, gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

Si solo necesitas una entrada (Mono) de micrófono y una estéreo (MP3) con un preamplificador de micrófono te alcanza.
A la salida del previo conectas 2 resistencias que sumen “Esa” salida a los 2 canales del MP3, que también lleva 1 resistencia por canal.


----------



## dyc666 (Dic 11, 2009)

Gracias por contestar Fogonazo, es un placer y perdona pero no tengo mucha experiencia en esto, pero no entiendo lo de poner dos resistencias a la salida del preamplificador, que saco dos resistencias de la salida + del pre y se las sumo a las de +L y +R del mp3??, o el pre del micro tiene salida stereo (jode que follon pa una cosa que tiene que ser de lo mas simple...) ...y las resistencias de que valor serian??


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2009)

Esto es un esquemático, solo para que veas el conexionado.


----------



## dyc666 (Dic 11, 2009)

Ok, eres un crack, gracias.


----------



## dyc666 (Dic 17, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto es un esquemático, solo para que veas el conexionado.


 
He probado a conectaro como me dijiste, fogonazo, la mezcla la hace perfecta pero pierdo mucho volumen, me puedes ayudar? he utilizado resistencias de 22k


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 17, 2009)

claro amigo mio, pierdes volumen porque al agregar resistencias en serie aumentas la impedancia del audio...

a las salidas mezcladas tenés que agregarles preamplificadores activos, de ganancia 5 o 10 la que más te convenga para aumentar el voltaje de esa señal de audio.

el circuito más sencillo y funcional es con 1 TL082, en amplificador inversor...o sea, en la entrada inversora colocas un resistor de 22K y en la de realimentación uno de 220K, así obtenés a la salida una ganancia de 10 veces la señal de entrada...

si entras con 1Vpp, salís con 10Vpp.


----------



## dyc666 (Dic 17, 2009)

Ok, gracias lo intentaré.


----------

